# Oberon cover defective? (Updated with Picture)



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there!

I have been reading this board with much enjoyment since getting my K2 last month, and because of all the posts here have purchased a few Oberon covers....you all are truly enablers!   

They are beautiful in design; however, I am wondering if there is something wrong with mine.  I have Da Vinci in Wine, Tree of Life in Saddle and ROH in blue.   The Da Vinci is my favourite, but my Kindle does not sit quite right in it (they are all the corner style).  It does not seem to sit perfectly well in all of them, but the Da Vinci is the worst so far, perhaps because it is the one I have used the most, but have only been using it for just under a week.  

The problem is that the K2 does not sit flush with the right edge of the cover...it slopes to the left from bottom to top.  I have seen pictures of other K2's in their Oberon cases, and they don't appear crooked as mine does.  I showed it to a friend, and he said that the elastic bungee at the top right corner was pushing it over, and that the top left corner was too short.  I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem/experience?  It really bothers me when I am reading, call me OCD, but I like things to be straight, and I was so excited to have this beautiful cover, I want it to be perfect!  

I can't call Oberon from where I am (Canada), for some reason I get an "unable to dial this #" message.  I have tried emailing them about something else in the past and did not get a response, so am not confident I will get an answer from them.  

I would appreciate any responses here!  And I love reading about everyone's Kindle addictions!


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

A picture would really help explain what you're seeing. But even without it I think I have seen what you have on some other images floating around on the internet. Also I hate to say it but when you ring have you tried dialing Oberon using international calling codes? From Canada to Santa Rose CA you should try calling: 1707866462-3766 or 17074623766


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

And the only way to get the problem fixed is to contact them...  there is nothing we can do.  I'm sure that not every cover they make is perfect, since they are handmade, but that they'll be happy to fix any boo boos.  The last thing they want is an unhappy customer talking about being disappointed in an Oberon in a Kindle forum.

I'd email again...  and be sure to keep checking your junk mail folder as you wait for a reply in case their reply is going there.  They've answered my inquiries promptly, even during the after Christmas rush.

If I didn't hear from them within 2-3 days, I would call them using the international numbers posted above.  If that failed, by certified letter, if that is possible between the countries.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup, that is a major negative for me. I am constantly trying to straighten the Kindle in my Da Vince Oberon case. Drives me nuts! It sits askew! And in a big way. I suspect it's how they sewed the corner leather straps -- very tightly on the bottom and the upper left is too loose.  

I have a real issue with this, but don't think it's worth the bother to complain to Oberon. I also purchased a few other items from them and they just don't seem to close properly. A card case and even without any cards in the case it does not lay flat. The checkbook cover seems to be a tad too small for my checks and my checks are of normal size. 

I'm hope the leather will "give" as it ages and relax more. 

If others have the same complaint as far as the Kindle not sitting straight in the case, maybe the best thing IS to let Oberon know. (I've even considered shoving a pencil or something inside the upper left strap to sort of nudge the Kindle to a straight position. 

For the price, the Kindle should sit perfectly straight in its case!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, me too. I have the Da Vinci in saddle and my K2 sits crooked in it too. Drives me nuts also. It was the first Oberon that I ordered and I was a little disappointed about this. I thought maybe it was just mine, but it sounds like all of the Da Vinci's are this way. My top left loop is too loose like GinnyB's. I've looked at it several times trying to figure out if I can fix it, but hate to try since I don't want to ruin a $75 item. Anyone having this problem with the other covers?


----------



## Wardak (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the same problem with the forest cover I got about two weeks ago.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I would definitely want them to exchange it for me. Now I'm worried about ordering one, because if I spend that much money, it will drive me nuts if it's not perfect, or at least pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would contact Oberon if there is a problem with the Cover. I just got a DA Vinci cover in wine for my nook and it is perfect. I also have gotten covers in the past for my K2 and so far have never had a problem. They are a good company and if there is a problem with the cover they will take care of it.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

They have an account here on KB. Why don't you try messaging them through KindleBoards? If you tried everything else, then there's nothing to lose.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How disappointing!  I have two Oberon covers and they are both perfect.  I know it would bother me to no end if mine were crooked.  I would definitely contact them on the Kindle boards via private message.  For a cover that costs $80, from a company with a no returns policy, I think the cover has to be perfect.  I bet Oberon will be willing to help you.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

A couple of you are complaining about the same cover.  These are all hand made.  It sounds like there was a mistake made in the K2 DaVinci pattern.  If nobody tells Oberon about it, they will just continue to make them wrong.  

Everyone with a bad DaVinci needs to give Oberon a call.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tigresslily--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!  If you have time, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little more about yourself and your Kindle experience!

I'm sorry to hear that your Oberon experience has been less than satisfactory.  As others have said, you should contact Oberon with your concerns.  I'm a firm believer that if you're not happy with a product, you need to let the company know.  As my boss at the quilt shop used to say, "I can't fix a problem if I don't know it exists."

I'd appreciate it if someone who is having the problem would post a picture here.  I have a Kindle 1 with Velcro, so I don't have any experience with the corners at all.

Keep us posted, tigresslily!

Betsy


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

tigresslily said:


> The problem is that the K2 does not sit flush with the right edge of the cover...it slopes to the left from bottom to top.


I have the da Vinci in wine too. I got mine about 3 weeks ago thereabouts. It also slopes a little to the left as if the top right strap isn't holding it well or the bottom right is too high up. I just recently really noticed it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I would definitely want them to exchange it for me. Now I'm worried about ordering one, because if I spend that much money, it will drive me nuts if it's not perfect, or at least pretty close to perfect.


ITA now I am very concerned about ordering the Davinci in wine which was what I was going to order


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would contact Oberon about your concerns or consider the Velcro option.  I have the Velcro, love the look and I have control over how it is lined up on the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> ITA now I am very concerned about ordering the Davinci in wine which was what I was going to order


I would not be concerned about ordering the DaVinci in wine. I have a number of covers from Oberon and have never had a problem. If anyone who has a cover that is not right contacts Oberon they will take care of it. I just ordered a DaVinci cover in wine for my Nook and it perfect. If Oberon does not know about the problelm they cannot fix it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought mine back in Nov. or December so I really doubt they would do anything for me at this point, but I hope tigresslily is able to exchange hers. I should have contacted them back then but I figured I'd get the "it's handmade" answer and nothing would change, so I just opted to live with it.

I'm not sure how it can be just a problem with the Da Vinci cover because it just involves the corner strap and where they have either sewn it into the seam or where they have "tacked" it inside the cover. If the strap is too long you'd think that it would involve any batch that those straps went into. Unless that batch that were cut too long went just to the pile for the Da Vinci covers....who knows.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I've had the Da Vinci cover about a month and didn't notice this until I read this thread!  I guess if I didn't notice it before now, I'll just try to ignore it.  I did notice that the corners of the cover don't line up well, like it was folded slightly crooked.  I still love it.  I'm only a perfectionist when it comes to things that I do.  I'm pretty tolerant of imperfections in others.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your replies!  I have just messaged Oberon Designs and let them know the problem, as has been suggested, and will wait and see if I get a response.  Will post when and if I hear anything from them. 

It seems I am not the only one on the board with this problem, so hopefully I do get a response and perhaps others with their "crooked Kindles" can get theirs straightened out as well.

I took a picture of how my K2 sits in its cover, but have not been able to figure out how to upload it onto the boards.

Off to the introduction section....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tigresslily said:


> Thanks for all your replies! I have just messaged Oberon Designs and let them know the problem, as has been suggested, and will wait and see if I get a response. Will post when and if I hear anything from them.


Thanks, tigresslily! Looking forward to your report.



> I took a picture of how my K2 sits in its cover, but have not been able to figure out how to upload it onto the boards.


You can find info on how to post a pic here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html

Let us know if you need more help! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help!

Okay, here is a picture of the K2 sitting off-center in the Da Vinci cover:


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a Da Vinci in saddle for Valentine's Day.  My Kindle sits perfectly in there, not crooked at all.

I did notice that the corner straps are narrower strips of leather than they are in my earlier Oberon ROH cover.  Has anyone else who has an earlier Oberon noticed this?  I kind of like it.  They are less bulky.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tigresslily said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Okay, here is a picture of the K2 sitting off-center in the Da Vinci cover:


Great job posting the picture!

Question, does it make a difference if you turn the Kindle relative to the cover? So that the open cover is on the left side of the Kindle? Does it fit any differently? (I have a Kindle 1 with Velcro, I don't have a feel for the size and shape of the K2.)

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great job posting the picture!
> 
> Question, does it make a difference if you turn the Kindle relative to the cover? So that the open cover is on the left side of the Kindle? Does it fit any differently? (I have a Kindle 1 with Velcro, I don't have a feel for the size and shape of the K2.)
> 
> Betsy


I was wondering the same thing. It looks like it was put together backwards. The Kindle should be on the right and the pocket on the left. 
Are all the DaVinci set up like this one?


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually the open cover is on the left hand side...not sure why it is appearing in reverse in the picture?  I used the camera on my computer to take the picture, don't know if that has anything to do with it.  Now not only is my cover crooked, but directionally challenged as well


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

The Kindle itself is reversed as well with the toggle button on the left...had me wondering if there were left handed Kindles.  

I would flip the picture and send to Oberon and point out why you are dissatisfied, maybe they will exchange for a better fitting one. Might have to follow up with a phone call.  I e-mailed them 2 times and never got an answer back from them.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

My Oberon (purple ROH) is also slightly crooked.  It's not as crooked as the one in the picture, but there is a definite tilt.  It doesn't bother me though.  My husband's Oberon (navy Hosukai Wave) is also slightly crooked.

As a previous poster mentioned, I figured it was handmade and wasn't very concerned.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I will send them an email from there web site. I have always gotten and answer. Since there are a small company it may take them a little while to answer. I had a question for M-edge and sent them an email over the weekend. I just got an answer a little while ago. Last may have been a holiday for these small company's.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, now that I've seen a pic, mine is just as crooked as hers.....  It just arrived last week and it's been a bit annoying that my Kindle couldn't sit perfectly straight in the cover, but I had hoped things would shift with time and wrote it off as it being a handmade item and that everyone's was probably the same way.

I just played with mine and if you undo the elastic strap on the upper left, the Kindle will set level on the bottom, but the left corner is not a great fit with the upper corner of the Kindle.  (None of the Kindle corner peeks out from under the Oberon corner.)  When you put the elastic back on, the Kindle is pushed to the left and the Kindle corner does peek out from under the Oberon corner.  Maybe once the elastic loosens up a bit, everything else will fall into place?

Btw, mine is the Wild Rose pattern, so this isn't limited to just one pattern.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

It is most certainly lop-sided.  I know that would bug my anal OCD mind.

My Oberon is perfect.  I'm sorry yours isn't  

I would contact Oberon and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great job posting the picture!
> 
> Question, does it make a difference if you turn the Kindle relative to the cover? So that the open cover is on the left side of the Kindle? Does it fit any differently? (I have a Kindle 1 with Velcro, I don't have a feel for the size and shape of the K2.)
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, the picture is backwards. The elastic bungee is on the right, not the left, and the five way controller (square box on the Kindle) is also on the right, not the left. To have the Kindle in the cover on the left hand side, not the right, the bungee would be on the bottom left corner and the pocket on the cover would be upside down.

L


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I have not had this problem with my Oberon cover. I have the peacock in sky blue and it is perfect. Patience has been settled in her new home for for 3 weeks and sits perfectly straight up.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I looks like the reverse side of the negative.  The menu key is on the wrong side.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a couple of new Oberon covers and had to check.  I thought something like that would bug me (hate it how the eye looks for imperfections!) - the cover I had been using (Red River) is also askew but it doesnt bother me.  The other cover is fine.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I would definitely be returning it. Seeing my Kindle sitting lopsided like that would drive me mental.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

After reading these postings I went to look at my Creekbed Maple and mine sits a bit askew but doesn't bother me.  I figure since it has all handmade it will have its imperfections which makes it unique to me.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the same problem with my Oberon K1 cover (wine celtic hounds). I think it's because the two corners near the spine are attached differently than the ones on the other side. Instead of being stitched in "straight," they are turned over and tucked into the seam. It's hard to describe, but easy to see the difference. The corners on the Right side (outer edge) hold the K securely; the corners on the Left side (near the spine) don't. They gap away from the Kindle and allow it to slide around. I compared the Oberon corners to the corners on my M-edge--the M-edge uses the straight attachment on all corners, and it holds the K very securely.

As much as I like the feel and appearance of the Oberon cover, I *hate* those corners and having to re-adjust my K every few minutes. Very poor design, imo.

[edited to correct the left/right in the description--sorry for the confusion!]


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My photo of the skewed case is also flipped. They are correct in actuality. That is exactly how my K2 sits in the cover and I am constantly shoving it up so it's straight. When I put the book on my Book Gem Stand I have to skew it so the K2 is straight - then the whole cover is skewed. It's a hoot, but somewhat disappointing. I've shoved a pencil in there, but it detracts from the beauty of the case.

I took 4 shots of the product and sent them all to Oberon. Despite this I just LOVE my case and if they offered a full refund and just return the product, I would refuse, as the beauty and feel of the case far outweighs the way the K2 sits. For the price, however, the product should be perfectly manufactured. I've ordered several things from them and probably will continue to order. The stuff is really beautiful.

Maybe if we both a light we could shove that in to make it straight, but then the case wouldn't close. Nevertheless, I will not part with my Da Vinci!

I will report back what Oberon says.  I'll be happy to email anyone the photos, but try as I might, I just can't get the upload to work. Grrrr.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

does this problem if it exists make the Kindle less secure?


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> does this problem if it exists make the Kindle less secure?


It doesn't appear to have affected the security of the K2. It is just aesthetically unpleasing, and distracting when reading the K2 in its cover, which I like to do.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Red DX Oberon Ginkgo cover.(Bought it back when DX covers came out)  Recently, I was thinking about selling my cover and decided that any new owner wouldn't be happy with it holding a crooked Kindle, so I got hold of Oberon by e-mail.  They paid for shipping both ways and made me the new smaller corners upon request.  It is looking a lot better after the repair. Still not absolutely perfect, but not quite so noticeable.

I feel that Oberon has to get rid of the clunky bungee/button closure system before I will consider buying another Kindle cover from them.  I also don't like the corners.  
In case anyone thinks I hate all Oberon products, I absolutely love the Oberon Journals and their closures are so elegant.  Other manufacturers have nicer holders and I am a big fan of the Amazon Kindle Hinge.  If Oberon would use the hinge and fix the button/bungee closure, I would buy another couple of covers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tigresslily said:


> Actually the open cover is on the left hand side...not sure why it is appearing in reverse in the picture? I used the camera on my computer to take the picture, don't know if that has anything to do with it. Now not only is my cover crooked, but directionally challenged as well


LOL! Not being familiar with either the K2 or the Oberon with corners, I didn't notice things like the five way controller...

(Thanks also to Leslie for setting me straight, if not the pic!)

Betsy


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

Fixed.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Fixed? That photo doesn't look fixed to me. the K is still crooked.  How odd. 
I noticed that the bungee is awkward as every time I remove it my fingernails seem to scratch the leather around the latch. They had suggested to put the free charm on the bungee, but that scratches even more. So now I make sure the charm dangles on the outer edge of the bungee and not inside near the closure.

I still get tons of compliments on the loveliness of the case. It also occurred to me that I put my skin on crooked too. Good grief. Thats not as bad as sitting skewed inside the case though. 

We'll wait and see what they say. If nothing --- I'm keeping it and will just live with it. I do love the case.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Fixed? That photo doesn't look fixed to me.


"Fixed" as in the photo has been turned the right way


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Since it seems the corners are hit or miss as to if they will be straight, can someone with the velcro cases weigh in here? I don't really like the thought of the velcro but after watching their video on the website, maybe it's something to think about. Does the velcro seem really, really secure? 

Seems they need to make their left upper corner strip a little shorter before attaching to the cases...that would seem to solve their problems. Hard to believe they've sold so many cases and never realized it was a problem. Hopefully they'll read this thread and find it out it is not an isolated problem. I am like GinnyB...love my case and try to overlook the problem, but it would be nice if they were straight. Even though they are handmade there has to be a way to make them more uniform.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anso said:


> "Fixed" as in the photo has been turned the right way


Thanks you beat me to it. I was just going to say the samething


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> does this problem if it exists make the Kindle less secure?


No. Mine is like this too and it is very secure. The problem is that the top left (looking at it) corner strap is just a little too long. It doesn't make it any less secure.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

For what it's worth, my M-edge cases are slightly crooked too. Not as much as the OP's picture, but enough that I noticed it. It seems to be the way the inner spine with the brackets was placed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Since it seems the corners are hit or miss as to if they will be straight, can someone with the velcro cases weigh in here? I don't really like the thought of the velcro but after watching their video on the website, maybe it's something to think about. Does the velcro seem really, really secure?


I suggested that people might try the Velcro several posts back and got no response, so I was hesitant to suggest it again, but since you asked....  I've had Velcro on my K1 since the beginning. If you have a skin on the back, you can put the Velcro on the skin, so it doesn't have to go on your Kindle. I much prefer the floating look, and looking at the pics here of the corners has confirmed for me that I prefer that look.








You have total control over how the Kindle is situated in the cover, you don't have to worry about corners being too tight or too loose.... and it's very very secure. I'll post a video later of me shaking it!

As long as they have the velcro option, that's what I'll buy...

I do think that folks who are unhappy with their covers should contact Oberon, as many of you have, but if you want to talk with your credit card, buy the Velcro! 

Betsy


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I suggested that people might try the Velcro several posts back and got no response, so I was hesitant to suggest it again, but since you asked....  I've had Velcro on my K1 since the beginning. If you have a skin on the back, you can put the Velcro on the skin, so it doesn't have to go on your Kindle. I much prefer the floating look, and looking at the pics here of the corners has confirmed for me that I prefer that look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was pondering the velcro option after reading this thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a video. I felt bad afterwards, shaking Eleanor so hard, and it took a couple of takes!  I'm going to be nice to her the rest of the day. Maybe it's time for a gentle screen cleaning...  By the way, the rattling heard in the video is the Oberon charm that I've placed between the covers to prevent screen damage.






Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my only thing about the velcro is that I like to switch cases at times


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the velcro (for K2) and can tell you with 100% certainty that my Kindle is totally secure in the cover.  In fact, on the rare occasion when I decide to remove it from the cover, it is almost a "struggle" because the velcro holds it so well.  I have not once ever had any fear that my Kindle would fall out of its cover.

I ordered the velcro because I like the look of it (I don't like the corners at all, even when they are straight) but I love the fact that it is also completely secure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> my only thing about the velcro is that I like to switch cases at times


Well, there's no one solution that will work for everyone, but that being said...

For a while, I had two Oberons...both with Velcro, of course it's easy to switch in those cases. I think depending on the cover, you could still use it with other covers; the Velcro wouldn't get in the way. There may be members out here who have done that, perhaps they'll weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've switched between an Oberon Velcro and non-Oberon covers without a problem. It fits a little tighter in the non-Oberon, but it does fit. 

I personally prefer the Velcro because I like the floating look and I think it's more secure with it. That being said, I'm waiting on my cover with corners. Cagnes designed me such a beautiful skin I don't want to put the Velcro on it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cagnes designed me such a beautiful skin I don't want to put the Velcro on it.


thats the other part my new skin is GORGEOUS not sure I want to put velcro on it. Can't wait to hear your take on the new corners


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video, Betsy! Hope Eleanor forgives you for shaking her so hard...go read with her for a while!

I just placed an order for another cover last week and it's on it's way to me now...only it's corners. I think from here on out I am going to switch to the velcro. Looks very, very secure and I usually leave mine in the case to read so the velcro on the back should be no problem. The skins are so pretty that you hate to cover them with velcro, but since I usually don't read mine out of the case, no one gets to see it anyways. You've convinced me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had both Velcro and corners. I loved the Velcro and had no problem with it. I only switched to corners because now that I have a skin on the back of my K2 I do not want to put Velcro over it. I do miss the floating look that you get with the Velcro.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had both velcro and corners.  I love the floating look of velcro, but decided against it whe nordering another oberon because I was concerned that if I didnt remove the velcro on the back when changing to a hinge style cover (I like the clean look of MEdge Go covers sometimes), the bulkiness of the velcro on the back (and it is bulky!) would exert too much pressure on the hinge and crack the kindle.  The hinge style covers are simply not designed for the extra width of the velcro bits.

But if you are the kind of person who wants to keep the same cover, then velcro is the best option.  The kindle is extremely stable in velcro - it sits straight, and I would even say it feels much more secure in velcro than the corner straps, in which there is some movement.  There is no movement with the velcro.  And it does look better.

Maybe they need to come up with a more "sophisticated" attachment system.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

When I bought my new Oberon with velcro, I also bought a new skin.  But since I didn't want to stick velcro onto the new skin, I left the old skin on the back of my Kindle and put the velcro on that.  This way, if for some reason I decide to change covers, I still have a new back skin without velcro to put on the Kindle. And, I agree... for those of us who always have our Kindle in its cover, the velcro is an excellent, secure option.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Velcro! Now why didn't I think of that! I must have missed the original post about velro. 

So help me understand... your velcro cases CAME that way from Oberon, or did you just add your own velcro to the strap cases? I have a Decagirl skin on my K2, but I doubt I'll ever carry my K2 outside of it's case. (disabled hands can't hold it very well outside of a case). 

What I did this morning was to slice two semi-thick pieces of black rubber about 1/4" thick and I slid them between the strap and the K2, sort of wedging it straight. It has been straight all day long! I'm happy. The two black rubber pieces are not too unsightly because they are black on black and I have a very dark  (dark burlwood) skin. 

I wonder if I can rest the bottom of the K2 on the existing bottom straps then add velcro to short of hold it in place then put the other two top straps on just for good measure. The velcro being  used only to make the K2 sit straight. 

I have some velcro, but I wonder if my store-bought velcro will hold against the inside Oberon cover?  What a great idea! I dread sending my Da Vinci back I love it! I was sort of resigned to being anal and wanting it to be straight, but being crooked is just not worth returning it. 

Let me know if I can add my own velcro and if that would be just as good as Oberon making it with velcro. I too have 2 other cases depending on my travel. If my case could get wet or dirty, it switch out of the Oberon. If I need to fit it into a small space (travel, etc.) then it goes into the Javo-Edge sleeve. The velcro strip on the back might not work with the Javo-Edge as that is a really tight fit. 

Thanks for resurrecting the veclro idea! 

Ginny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, the Velcro will work. Just buy the heavy duty kind. I converted one of my corner covers to Velcro by cutting off the corners and sticking the Velcro to the cover. It worked quite well.

And yes, Oberon sells a Velcro version for the K2 (but not DX)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, the Velcro will work. Just buy the heavy duty kind. I converted one of my corner covers to Velcro by cutting off the corners and sticking the Velcro to the cover. It worked quite well.
> 
> And yes, Oberon sells a Velcro version for the K2 (but not DX)


How did it look after you cut off the corners? Did the kindle cover it - or were you able to completely remove the straps? I have the straps now, but miss the float look.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

If you add your velcro and you have a skin, you may want to be careful. I added velcro to my oberon/K myself but the velcro on the back actually came off of the kindle (velcro was still attached to the cover) because it pulled the top layer of my skin off in that spot. It could just be the way the mytego skins are made, but I am now hesitant to use velcro with a skin as the way of securing it do a cover.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

kindlevixen said:


> If you add your velcro and you have a skin, you may want to be careful. I added velcro to my oberon/K myself but the velcro on the back actually came off of the kindle (velcro was still attached to the cover) because it pulled the top layer of my skin off in that spot. It could just be the way the mytego skins are made, but I am now hesitant to use velcro with a skin as the way of securing it do a cover.


My skin is from decalgirl, and I have removed my Kindle from its Oberon cover many times, and haven't even experienced any stretching let alone ripping.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I intend to ADD the velcro to the Oberon case and the Kindle with the Oberon straps remaining in place. My intent is not to "secure" the Kindle, but rather to hold it from being crooked while in the case. 

Currently I have two pieces of black rubber wedged in specific places and since yesterday, the Kindle has remained straight! Adding a strip of velcro to the back would probably mean I could remove the two rubber strips -- that's my guess.

I sent photos of the two rubber strips to Becca at Oberon to get her take on it. Now I'll go buy some heavy duty velcro.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wanted to update that Becca from Oberon responded this morning by saying they would ship me a replacement cover, without my having to send the original back, as I live in Canada and shipping costs are high.  So I am very happy with their customer service, and excited to receive my new "straight" Da Vinci cover!


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood the email...they are sending me a return tag, so I do have to return the original cover, just not pay for shipping, I am guessing.  Just wanted to clarify this.  Either way, I am very happy!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a video. I felt bad afterwards, shaking Eleanor so hard, and it took a couple of takes!  I'm going to be nice to her the rest of the day. Maybe it's time for a gentle screen cleaning...  By the way, the rattling heard in the video is the Oberon charm that I've placed between the covers to prevent screen damage.
> 
> Betsy


Tsk, tsk, Betsy! Haven't you ever heard of Shaken Kindle Syndrome LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Tsk, tsk, Betsy! Haven't you ever heard of Shaken Kindle Syndrome LOL


DD LOL


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I put the velcro on my Kindle. It left a bit of a bump. I used a heavy duty plastic-type velcro - super sticking power. I removed the black rubber pieces, but left the upper inside left strap really loose. I put the rubber back in. So now I have two pieces of rubber and a velcro sticker. 

Not sure what I'll do. I just know I won't part with my case - I love the look and feel.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that Oberon is taking care of you...  I've just written them as well and asked that mine be repaired as well.  I hope I have the same response.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Dana said:


> Glad to hear that Oberon is taking care of you... I've just written them as well and asked that mine be repaired as well. I hope I have the same response.


Thank you! I am very impressed with the way Oberon has handled this, and my new Da Vinci cover is on its way, so I'm eagerly awaiting its arrival.

I hope you are able to get yours fixed, or perhaps a new cover. I am optimistic based on my experience with Oberon that your concerns will be well taken care of. Hope you update with the response.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy,
  Please tell me there was something soft under that Kindle "just in case"?? You are one crazy lady! LOL  I'd never be able to shake it that much......


----------

